# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Microsoft WMSRT - Backdoor:Win32/Hackdef.L в spiderml.exe от DrWeb

## MOCT

Один антивирус детектирует другой антивирус - голубая мечта всех вирусописателей.




> Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v1.22, November 2006
> Started On Tue Nov 14 22:46:25 2006
> 
> Quick Scan Results:
> Found possible virus: Backdoor:Win32/Hackdef.L in file C:\Program Files\DrWeb\spiderml.exe


Обсуждение на форумах:
http://forum.drweb.com/viewtopic.php?t=3957
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=6758

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

http://info.drweb.com/show/2976/ru


> Ложное срабатывание на модуле антивирусного пакета Dr.Web - компания Microsoft иентифицировала проблему
> 16 ноября 2006 года 
> 
> За последние 2 дня компания «Доктор Веб» получила большое количество сообщений от пользователей антивируса Dr.Web для Windows о том, что модуль проверки электронной почты (SpIDer Mail® - spiderml.exe), входящий в антивирусный пакет Dr.Web, детектируется недавно выпущенной утилитой для удаления вредоносных программ для ОС Microsoft Windows как троянская программа. 
> 
> В связи с этими сообщениями, компания «Доктор Веб» заявляет, что на самом деле не было зафиксировано ни одного реального случая инфицирования модуля антивирусной защиты SpIDer Mail® троянской программой Backdoor:Win32/Hackdef.L - по сути, это и невозможно, поскольку троянская программа не заражает исполняемые файлы. В данном случае имеет место так называемое "ложное срабатывание" средства безопасности Microsoft на заведомо чистый файл. Компания «Доктор Веб» сразу же уведомила Службу технической поддержки Microsoft в связи с возникшей проблемой и находится в постоянном контакте с соответствующим подразделением корпорации Microsoft в целях скорейшего устранения данного недоразумения.


http://info.drweb.com/show/2977/ru


> Microsoft выпустила исправленную версию своей утилиты для удаления вредоносных программ
> 17 ноября 2006 г. 
> 
> Корпорация Microsoft выпустила исправленную версию своего средства устранения вредоносных программ для Microsoft Windows. Ложное срабатывание на модуль сканирования электронной почты антивирусного пакета Dr.Web для Windows таким образом исправлено (о ложном срабатывании см. нашу новость от 16 ноября 2006 г.). Исправленная версия утилиты доступна на сервере обновления компании Microsoft.

----------

